# ONR dilution ration as a QD spray



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Can someone tell me the best dilution for ONR as a QD or general cleaning spray. What would you put in a 1L spray bottle for example?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

1:64 - 15 ml for 1l. 15-30ml is ok.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Take from the onr forum

Wash solution: ratio 1:256 or 1 oz/2 gallons or 30 ml to 7.68 liters of water (3.9 ml per liter)
Clay lube: ratio 1:64 or 2 oz/1 gallon or 60 ml to 3.84 liters of water (15.6 ml per liter)

Regarding quick detailer: before we introduced Optimum Instant Detailer, we listed a quick detailer dilution that has since been removed. You can still use it this way of course, but our dedicated product will perform much better.

Quick Detailer: ratio 1:16 or 8 oz/1 gallon or 240 ml to 3.84 liters for water (62.5 ml per liter)


Regarding the caps:

8oz size cap holds .25 oz or 7.5 ml
32oz size cap holds .5 oz or 15 ml
128oz size cap holds .5 oz or 15 ml

Regarding hard water:

You may increase the increase the ratio of the respective product dilution by 20% to adjust for minerals in water used.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, I was thinking of around a 50ml mix so not far off. 

Just something I want to keep in the boot for quick jobs such as cleaning bird poop, etc.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It is 30ml in 470ml of water (60ml in 940ml in 1L).


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Was wanting to use onr w&w tomorrow, as a pre wash would it be used qd strength or 256:1?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ah234 said:


> Was wanting to use onr w&w tomorrow, as a pre wash would it be used qd strength or 256:1?


From what I remember seeing it would be the same as the wash and shine so around QD strength but in a way the wax element will be somewhat wasted so if you have regular onr you could pre soak with that.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

shine247 said:


> From what I remember seeing it would be the same as the wash and shine so around QD strength but in a way the wax element will be somewhat wasted so if you have regular onr you could pre soak with that.


Thanks  no regular onr just bought this as a punt, usually pw and normal shampoo :X
Will see if I like it tomorrow and maybe take the plunge in some more onr stuff


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

ah234 said:


> Was wanting to use onr w&w tomorrow, as a pre wash would it be used qd strength or 256:1?


I usually pour 15-30ml in a 1l bottle and use that as my pre wash and QD. 
In my wash bucket I put 2 gallons of water and 30ml of product or in other words 1:256 ratio.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ah234 said:


> Thanks
> Will see if I like it tomorrow and maybe take the plunge in some more onr stuff


I honestly used onr today, my car was clean really but had a little dust on it from the past week (I have been lucky).
Rather than drench everything it seemed ideal and was :thumb: It is very handy stuff to have, great for clay mitts / cloths. I will always have some to hand.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Most of the time I tend to pre spray with a 1:256 but if there is a build up of dirt the I would use a rough version of the QD dilution ratio. If there is a lot of dirt then I would zap the paint with the OPT waterless wash first or use their Power Clean (APC) cleaner


----------

